# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Rickenbacker 8 string

## WireBoy

Hi folks,
 #I was at the Tom Petty show in Irvine on Sunday and had a Rickenbacker? sighting. #one of his last tunes was Melinda (a new tune from his DVD). #anyhoo, his lead guitar man, Mike Campbell played what looked like a miniature Ric 360 guitar, only its got 4 tuners on either side of the headstock. #Looked really great. #sounded good too, but he didn't play it much. #this tune is where Ben Tench stretched out with a fabulous piano solo. #i think there was a recent pic posted somehere of another similar Ric mando. #i'm not sure if these are official Rics or one shots.

----------


## jmkatcher

What color was it? I'm wondering if it's the same green one made by Tony Revell that occasionally gets mentioned...

If Rickenbacker had a custom shop, I swear I'd contract for a 360-8 electric octave...

----------


## mrmando

I'll be danged. It IS the Revell!

The official Ric mandolin is kind of ugly and doesn't really look like their guitars. See emando.com for a pic.

----------


## WireBoy

Yep that's it !!

----------


## delsbrother

How about this one: Ricky Mando Guitar
Of course, it's really an 8 string banjoline, but what's a little thing like scale length and tuning between friends.  

Totally cool...

----------


## delsbrother

10th fret marker!

----------


## johnrhaupert

Holy #### I want one!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> 10th fret marker!


D'OH!

----------


## groveland

Wikipedia says it's a 26" scale length - Perfect!

----------


## Jim Garber

I guess the site changed since 2005 -- I can't see the pics of the Revell mandolin above. Like this one?

----------


## mrmando

That's the one. There's also a photo of Mike playing it at emando.com. 

TP & the HB will play the halftime show at the Super Bowl! Here's hoping they do one of Mike's mandolin songs. 

BTW, in case you missed it in the NAMM thread, the Rickenbacker 5002v58 is back in black this year, finally with a 10th fret marker!

----------


## Christian McKee

Uhhhm, where is the NAMM thread, anybody?

C.

----------


## mrmando

We gotcher NAMM thread right here...

----------


## johnrhaupert

Why are those Rickenbacker EMs so ugly when their guitars and basses are ridiculously beautiful? I need to get in touch with this Mr. Revell.

----------

